# Visitor Visa 600 application question



## smin (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi dear forum members,

My parents are about to visit Australia for a get together and i have a some questions on the application process.

I'm applying for them, visa category 600 visitor visa for 6 months

a) Do i have to submit 2 application forms for my mother and father and pay fees separately i.e 115$ each or one application is enough ?

b) do i have to provide supporting documents like payslips,invitation,my rent agreement etc separately for both applications ? or is one set sufficient for both applications?

c) there is no place on the visa application form to state, to consider both applications together and to use the same supporting documentation.

your help on this highly appreciated !


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi smin, 

actually, all that information can be found on the visa 600 homepage . 

*a+b) *_Do i have to submit 2 application forms for my mother and father and pay fees separately i.e 115$ each or one application is enough ? do i have to provide supporting documents like payslips,invitation,my rent agreement etc separately for both applications ? or is one set sufficient for both applications?_


> Family members who want to travel to Australia with you *must lodge separate visa applications*. You cannot include them in your application.
> 
> If you are applying in the *Sponsored Family stream*, any visiting family members who want to visit Australia with you must be *included on the sponsorship form*.


So you (as the sponsor) fill out one sponsorship form (Form 1149), listing both your parents. Each of your parents has to fill out an application for a visitor visa (Form 1418). The application fee per parent is 115AUD, so the total costs are 230AUD (excluding document preparation etc.). Read through the instructions on the forms - they are super detailed and comprehensive! One set of documents should be sufficient because you can list both of them on one sponsorship application. 

You _may_ be required to provide a *bond* for each of your parents, which will be refunded if they leave the country on time and violate no visa conditions. This decision will be made by the CO on a case-by-case basis. The usual amount is between AUD5000 and AUD15 000 per person. 

*c) *_there is no place on the visa application form to state, to consider both applications together and to use the same supporting documentation._

The instructions in Form 1418 (= Visitor Visa Application) are: 


> Send the completed and signed form(s) for you and your family members included in the sponsorship, payment or evidence of payment and all supporting documentation, including a certified copy of each applicant’s passport, to your sponsor in Australia.


Once your parents have send you both their forms, certified passport copies and supporting documentation, YOU as the sponsor add your sponsorship application form and your documentation to the bundle and lodge the application. Everything is submitted in one package, so there is no need to tick anything like "consider both applications together" on the form. That is implicit . 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## kamal69 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi every one .
I am Australian citizen and I has been away from Australia since 2005 but I did went back for 3 or 4 times for a month or so. Now I am in India and I wants to sponsor my wife a subclass 600 Visitor visa to visit Australia.

I just was on Australian immigration immigration Site and I saw -
Who can sponsor a family member
A sponsor must:

be an Australian citizen or permanent resident
be older than 18 years of age
have been settled in Australia for a reasonable period (usually more than two years).

My only issue is the last line where is says that ......... have been settled in Australia for a reasonable period (usually more than two years).
Now would this going to be a problem for me ??? But I can give them bound ,even I got house in Melbourne .

Plz help peoples any one plz help . any option that I got........

Thank you all


----------



## Appy2727 (Apr 6, 2016)

*Big confusion regarding FA-600*

Hi, My wife has got a visitor visa and here are the details of it:

Visa description - VISITOR
Visa class / subclass - FA / 600
Visa applicant - Primary
Visa grant date - 05 April 2016
Visa expiry date - 05 July 2016
Location - Offshore
Visa status - In Effect
Entries allowed - Single entry only
Must not arrive after - 05 July 2016
Period of stay - 06 months on arrival

Visa condition(s) - 
8101 - No work: The visa holder cannot work in Australia.
8201 - Maximum 3 Months Study: While in Australia you must not engage in any studies or training for more than 3 months.

The big confusion is that her visa is expiring in 3 months but the period of stay is 6 months. Is there some clerical error/printing error?? or what is the reason behind it.

I have already applied for her partner visa from offshore, also there is no 8503 condition - (No further stay) attached to her visitor visa so can I put an application to extend her visitor visa before expiry?

Please explain!!


----------



## quinn- (Aug 23, 2017)

HI there, I have applied for my parent to visit Australia however, my dad had previous problem with his lungs so they required further health examination on him. My question is would it affect my mom application at all? Like if my dad visa on hold or cancel, can my mom still grant a visa?

THANKS


----------

